# NH owner



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

to get breed specific events, you probably need to find your closest golden retriever club.. and welcome to the site..


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

The GR community is very active in New England. Particularly in the Boston area.  Like Greg said, find a local club. They will probably have plenty of fund raising activities (shows, hunt tests, training classes etc.)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sure you will find lots of good info here.


----------

